# A bit of advice needed for a camera dummy



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

dprais1 said:


> Unfortunately most of the searches I come up with on these type of cameras are really just advertisements masquerading as reviews.


Check out Digital Photography Review, excellent resource for all sorts of cameras. If you like Canons, this forum is among the best. Not sure about Sony, except that there are probably forums for them too.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

From what I've heard, Sony and Olympus are much farther ahead in the compact mirror less game when compared to Nikon and Canon.

I am loving my Sony Nex-3 so far! It's really easy to understand the controls, features, and what not (I did have a DSLR, so I may be a kinda biased).

The only thing I'd change in hindsight is that I'd go for one of the models with more features, but that's my own personal preference.

Ultimately, I'd opt for a CSC with as large of sensor as you can afford.
Then I'd look into cameras that have the features you want, for example: how many lenses are available, electronic viewfinder, video recording, built in flash, etc.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wasserpest said:


> Check out Digital Photography Review, excellent resource for all sorts of cameras. If you like Canons, this forum is among the best. Not sure about Sony, except that there are probably forums for them too.


Thanks that is definitely more helpful


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

You could also look at the Pentax mirrorless. Pentaxforumsdot com is great for the reviews and help. And not as snobby as the Canon and Nikon forums I am on.


----------



## aqualogic (Aug 29, 2013)

If you're looking for a good mirrorless/rangefinder style camera, I would look into the Lumix series from Panasonic. Although it's not a Nikon/Canon, the reviews speak for themselves.

I personally own a mirrorless (micro four thirds) style camera, and I've owned several DSLR's in the past. The only real difference between a rangefinder style camera and a DSLR is the size and weight difference between the two. Mirrorless cameras are just stripped down versions of DSLRs. The same complexity remains outside of the size and weight differences.

Personally I got tired of lugging around my DSLR, which is why I opted for a mirrorless camera, but never bought into the system. The key differences with buying into a system is the lenses. You just won't find a wide variety of lenses on a mirrorless camera that you can find on a DSLR. Lenses are the bread and butter into picking which system is right for you. Of course Canon and Nikon are top dogs in this field as they have a wide selection of lenses anywhere between wide angle, telephoto, mid-range, macro, fisheye, prime lenses, etc. compared to mirrorless cameras which do have some selection, but just not the same.

So let's say you start off with something simple, but end up wanting more later on. This is normally the case with some people. The cool thing with DSLR's is they're very much affordable now, despite what you may think. Canon/Nikon both have numerous entry level DSLRs that you can stack any of the more expensive lenses on.

So lets say you really want to dive into macro photography, so you buy a good macro lens and slap it on your inexpensive DSLR, you're still going to get great quality images. Most of the time it's the glass on the lens that gives you greater clarity and sharpness in the pictures.

It used to be that camera sensors weren't good enough to control noise at high ISO levels and all that jazz, but now sensors have improved greatly and you will have nothing to worry about. If you're going to invest in an interchangeable lens system, it's best to do so with a company that is going to offer you the right kind of camera equipment suitable for your style of photography.

Aperture, shutter speed, DOF, ISO, etc. are still as important on either system. If you're looking for something portable, go mirrorless. If you're looking to expand your photography, I'd say go with a DSLR.

I personally use my camera phone for everything now and don't really find a need for my mirrorless camera anymore. While the image quality is the same as a DSLR, I find that if I'm just going to post pics online, on Facebook, etc. you don't need all the fancy megapixels, etc.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Aqualogic, there is a big difference between a rangefinder and an (D)SLR. In an (D)SLR you are seeing most if not all what the lens sees. Not true in a rangefinder.

A camera phone has the same image quality as a (D)SLR? Gee I guess I can throw away the $25,000 I have just in lenses and get me an IPhone. 
No. there is a big, big difference in the quality of a (D)SLR and a camera phone. 

There is no simple, one size fits all answer.


----------



## Mahawka (Oct 4, 2012)

I would suggest the Nex 5-N or if you want to spend a bit more for the Nex- 5R. The stock 18-55mm lense is all you would need unless you are thinking of capturing tiny things like Shirmp.

Or you could look in to the Nikon - J1 it's a nice little camera.


I beleive they are both priced around 500-600$. However, you can easily get them on sale for 100$ -150$ off.


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> A camera phone has the same image quality as a (D)SLR? Gee I guess I can throw away the $25,000 I have just in lenses and get me an IPhone.
> No. there is a big, big difference in the quality of a (D)SLR and a camera phone.


I think he made a typo, read the rest of that sentence in context


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Chronados said:


> I think he made a typo, read the rest of that sentence in context


Yeah. It depends on how you parse the statement. Obviously I parsed it differently than you did. NBD.

I would have to imagine that the OP already has made a decision since this thread is over a month old though.


----------



## aqualogic (Aug 29, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Aqualogic, there is a big difference between a rangefinder and an (D)SLR. In an (D)SLR you are seeing most if not all what the lens sees. Not true in a rangefinder.
> 
> A camera phone has the same image quality as a (D)SLR? Gee I guess I can throw away the $25,000 I have just in lenses and get me an IPhone.
> No. there is a big, big difference in the quality of a (D)SLR and a camera phone.
> ...


what I was saying is most mirrorless cameras have DSLR sized sensors which give you good image quality with high ISO settings. You may get full range, but you get it at a 4/3 aspect ratio and will most likely need to compose it with a digital viewfinder (unless you buy a third party accessory), unlike a DSLR, which come with digital/optical viewfinders built in now.

It's true that most DSLR's have a crop-factor depending on the size of the sensor unless you buy a camera with a full-frame sensor which = $$$$.

All this means is that you need to pick and choose your lenses wisely if you own a DSLR with a APS-C sized sensor. So basically a 50mm on a 1.6 APS-C sensor = 80mm focal range.

There are multiple lens manufactures that design lenses specifically for these kind of cameras. My extreme wide-angle lens from Sigma 10-20mm serves as my standard wide angle lens for example.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a NEX or an M4/3 system as well. M4/3 has a much larger lens selection but the NEX's have a great sensor.

Olympus OMD is best M4/3 body out there but there are a couple of good Panasonic ones too. The Panasonics will also shoot amazing video as well with third party firmware.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Yeah. It depends on how you parse the statement. Obviously I parsed it differently than you did. NBD.
> 
> I would have to imagine that the OP already has made a decision since this thread is over a month old though.


yep, decided to go with the Sony Nex 3. just need to decide which one, the older 14.?MP or the newer 16MP. Then decide new or used, etc. 

Then probably the biggest Question, will I really ever use it enough to justify the cost? or is this just some expensive toy that I would like to have, don't really need, and ultimately waste money on?


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

dprais1 said:


> yep, decided to go with the Sony Nex 3. just need to decide which one, the older 14.?MP or the newer 16MP. Then decide new or used, etc.
> 
> Then probably the biggest Question, will I really ever use it enough to justify the cost? or is this just some expensive toy that I would like to have, don't really need, and ultimately waste money on?


Good choice!

I've heard that people prefer the f3, but there are many side by side comparisons to help you choose.

You could get lucky on CL. Most nex series cameras on CL are lightly used because the original purchaser didn't use it as much as they thought they would. Plus, you might find a sweet deal with extras included.


----------

